# Very slow



## Minnowhead

Hunted quite a bit over the holiday. Saw very few ducks. Usually grouped up locals. No migrators in huge numbers yet. Plenty of geese to shoot in the meantime. Should make for a better December.


----------



## ducky152000

my lil brother and i did well over thanksgiving. hunted honkers around home and also made a trip up north to a public spot we have found to be good over the years. Saw alot of gw teal.


----------



## Bprice1031

ducky152000 said:


> my lil brother and i did well over thanksgiving. hunted honkers around home and also made a trip up north to a public spot we have found to be good over the years. Saw alot of gw teal.


That's a nice bag of birds! Congrats!


----------



## Predator225

The lack of pressure in Northeast Ohio seemed to relax the birds a bit thanks to deer gun. Always do well this week. Had a good public shoot yesterday.


----------



## Minnowhead

Nice! Heard there are a number of ducks up near the Lake. I think this cold front approaching will push some fresh migrators in...


----------



## Minnowhead

Lousy today. Very little movement. Plenty of coots to drive the dog crazy.


----------



## chuckNduck

Saw 2 good flocks of ringnecks at West Branch yesterday, a couple hooded mergansers, and about a dozen mallards. Not many geese, just a couple flocks that do the same thing every time. We ended up with 6 buffleheads, and a redhead between 4 guys. The bufflheads all came together, and stayed together. The redhead was a single that was following a flock of ringnecks, and decided to drop in instead of stayng with the flock. Her mistake. Not much shooting at all on the lake from other blinds. It's pretty slow still, but better than nothing.


----------

